# athk5 module on 2.6.30-gentoo-r4[SOLVED]

## jserink

Hi All:

Just updated my kernel to 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 and it works great. glxgears with the 6.12.2-r1 radeon driver is now at 2800, up from 2400 on the 2.6.29 kernel, but, my wireless has gone for shit. In fact, the athk5 module on the 2.6.30 kernel is so bad, when I'm at home using wireless, I use my 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 kernel as the wireless at least works.

Anybody else having these issues?

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Atheros Communications Inc. Ubiquiti Networks SuperRange a/b/g Cardbus Adapter

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 168 (2500ns min, 7000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

        Region 0: Memory at ac000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

        Kernel driver in use: ath5k

        Kernel modules: ath5k

Cheers,

JohnLast edited by jserink on Mon Aug 24, 2009 1:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kite14

I had the same problem with kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5; I used a D-Link PCMCIA card and I configured the kernel using pappy's kernel seed,  but the wireless connection is almost unusable: most of the pages time out and the browser displays a blank page. Same result with different browser; other protocols seem not to be affected (I can rsync my portage tree without noticeable delay), but for web browsing I had to switch to kernel 2.6.28.

```
# lspci -nnvv

Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0013] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc D-Link AirPlus DWL-G650 Wireless Cardbus Adapter(rev.C) [1186:3a12]

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 168 (2500ns min, 7000ns max), Cache Line Size: 128 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at 54000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

        Kernel driver in use: ath5k

        Kernel modules: ath5k

```

I have recently installed Gentoo on a new laptop and the same wireless card works pretty well either with 2.6.29 or 2.6.30 kernel (!??).

I will try to update the kernel of the old laptop to 2.6.30 to see if the problem persist.

----------

## jserink

Ok, it gets a bit more messy but also a bit more clear...

Prior to kernel 2.6.29, I was using the madwifi driver. Now, the chin built into my laptop is the Atheros AR242X and the one built into my PCMCIA card is the AR5004.

Now, using madwifi, the AR242X always showed up as ath0 and the AR5004 as ath1. So, at home where I needed more range, I always used this script to start up things:

modprobe ath_pci countrycode=036

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig ath1 mtu 1300

ifconfig ath1 up

iwconfig ath1 essid JohnandGrace

iwconfig ath1 key E942AD817BC9C36A214B459CAF

iwconfig ath1 txpower 19

dhcpcd -d -t 120 ath1

echo "nameserver 192.168.0.254" > /etc/resolv.conf

Worked a treat. If I tried using the interna; AR242X with this script:

modprobe ath_pci countrycode=036

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig ath0 mtu 1300

ifconfig ath0 up

iwconfig ath0 essid JohnandGrace

iwconfig ath0 key E942AD817BC9C36A214B459CAF

iwconfig ath0 txpower auto

dhcpcd -d -t 120 ath0

performance was patchy....

Now, using the internal AR242X with the ath5k module, the performance is EXCELLENT! My PCMCIA card with the external antenna and the AR5004 chip has crap performance with the ath5K module.

I'm not to bothered, since it works fine without the PCMCIA thing now. Just have to wait a few more months till the ath5k module has improved its performance with the AR5004.

Cheers,

John

----------

